# Would you class your siblings as friends?



## AmspHillips (Sep 22, 2020)

I would say yes of course


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

No not really. We don’t talk that much except get togethers for the holidays and stuff. I have no idea why… we just aren’t close like that. No issues or problems with one another.

The immediate family I need is my wife and two daughters. Outside of that I don’t require much of anything


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

Yes. I’m very close to my 4 siblings and 2 of them (along with their husbands) are a big part of our regular social life. I’m close to my other siblings but different interests mean we’re together for all holidays and functions, just not socially so much.


----------

